# Electrocution sound



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

here is a few I have, one is a zip with dif sounds for mixing / using, the other two are mixed. I did electrocution & man screaming and mad lad by another member here.
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Ho3OkW3b/Laboratory-Electrocution.html 
Password - hallotunes

Hope this helps  if ya need any other sound effects or SFX music, let me know, got a lot for just about any haunt theme.


----------



## ZapWizard (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are some I have bookmarked for my mad laboratory theme:

http://www.freesound.org/people/McFex/sounds/104303/
http://www.freesound.org/people/aust_paul/sounds/30933/
http://www.freesound.org/people/Johnc/sounds/20681/


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome, Thanks, What about an outdoor ambiance sound since we have a huge outdoor haunt where people will be walking through a field and I think scary music is a must that makes you feel alone as you walk and you always need to look behind you etc. thanks


----------



## ZapWizard (Aug 25, 2011)

Freesound.org has LOTS of great sounds, all of them free to download and use, just start searching.
http://ambianceapp.com/ has lots of background sounds including haunted sounds, many of them are actually from Freesound.org and will give you links back to the source sound file.

I am doing a mad scientist theme, here is one of the background sounds I am using:
http://www.freesound.org/people/DJ Chronos/sounds/57714/


----------



## robsmlrat (Mar 27, 2011)

can I get a copy of the audio files ??
thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

robsmlrat said:


> can I get a copy of the audio files ??
> thanks


PM link sent


----------



## Asia Kowalska (Oct 20, 2015)

i love it so muuch


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Asia Kowalska said:


> i love it so muuch


Did you need electrocution sound effect ?


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I just searched electricity sounds on YT and I found plenty of good samples.


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

What about a hangman prop any sound fx for that?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

killa283 said:


> What about a hangman prop any sound fx for that?


Yes I have one, very short. Just the sound of a man - UH,.....then sound of the rope stretching / swinging.


----------

